# mini-alpine mini-oberhasli



## jhamblin (Oct 30, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone knows where i can get any mini-alpine or mini-oberhasli goats?

Thanks,
      James


----------



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)

I know there are some mini-alpine breeders in New England.  A google search would probably turn some up for you.

It might help if you post your general area for members to give you some ideas.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 30, 2011)

James,

What do you plan to do with them?  Do you plan to milk them?  If yes, are you going to be the person milking them?  I know as a man, my hands are way to big to milk mini's with their smaller teats.  That is why I went with a Nubian.  She will be a First Freshener this spring and I am hoping she will do well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 30, 2011)

Probably a first or second generation mini (from a larger breed) would still have the larger teats. Are you looking for registered or non registered?


----------



## jhamblin (Oct 30, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> James,
> 
> What do you plan to do with them?  Do you plan to milk them?  If yes, are you going to be the person milking them?  I know as a man, my hands are way to big to milk mini's with their smaller teats.  That is why I went with a Nubian.  She will be a First Freshener this spring and I am hoping she will do well.


Haha, finally something my small hands will be useful for. I actually wear a ring half a size bigger than my wife's. :/


----------



## jhamblin (Oct 30, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Probably a first or second generation mini (from a larger breed) would still have the larger teats. Are you looking for registered or non registered?


They don't have to be registered, that doesn't matter a whole lot to me.  Yes i do plan on milking them threeboyschicks , when I was in college i used to milk my parents nigerian dwarf/fainter cross, and it wasn't that difficult, just different.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 30, 2011)

I do have an alpine/nubian mix that is bred to my nigerian buck so I would be having a mini either the end of February or beginning of March.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like we might have some mini oberhasli's come spring, we're going to be picking up an oberhasli doe on wed that might have been bred to a nigerian but we're not sure yet.  We'll find out on Wed


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2011)

I didn't know there was such a thing as a mini Ober.   That would be cute!


----------

